# How are the new LE Partagas D1?



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone tried them? If so, how are they? how does it compare to the other Partagas LE (d2/d3) and non-LE (D4, Lusis, shorts, etc....)...

thx... :w


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I recently purchased a box of Partagas LE #1's, with the intent of putting them away for a year or two. Box code EAT MAY04(Not certain- it's early, and the wife would not be happy if I woke her up to check the code).

I smoked one. Non typical Cuban flavor, one dimensional. Maybe just too young, but these are my first LE's.

In contrast, the Partagas Serie D #4 are pretty close to a religous experience. Although I'm not good at describing taste (cigars taste like chocolate and horse poop, according to Alec Baldwin), these sticks are complex, a little herbal, smooth, distinctively Cuban. A good ISOM stick is just so different from anything else. Have to stop, I'm starting to tear up.

My stock contains boxes of Partagas D #4, Vegas Robaina La Famosos, San Cristobal La Fuerza, Cohiba Robustos, in addition to the Partagas LE's. The LE's were much different than the others, but way younger.

Heartpumper


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

havent tried yet, but havent heard the greatest things about them...maybe some age will help but i think i'll stick to the other psd.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> I recently purchased a box of Partagas LE #1's, with the intent of putting them away for a year or two. Box code EAT MAY04(Not certain- it's early, and the wife would not be happy if I woke her up to check the code).
> 
> I smoked one. Non typical Cuban flavor, one dimensional. Maybe just too young, but these are my first LE's.
> 
> ...


Welcome to C.S. Nice to see another Florida boy. :w


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Fredster,

Actually, I live in Oldsmar, but nobody ever knows where that is. My old stomping grounds were in Brandon in the early 80's.

Great to meet you.

Heartpumper


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

I have not tried these, but I can't wait too. I absolutely loved the d3's one of my favorite l.e's


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Just read a cigar database review by Michael Hsiao on the Partagas LE D1. Michael noted that my box of LE's had a box code of EAT. He said that the code was dropped by Partagas in 2000, thus my LE's must be counterfeit.

They were sold to me in Philipsburg, St. Maarten at the Cigar Emporium by the manager, Vinod Wadhwani. He opened the box in front of me. Looked, smelled, felt real. The box appears legit. However, I've never had LE's previously, and had not researched them before purchasing. Caveat emptor.

Cigar Emporium is a huge store devoted solely to cigar sales on Front Street, and was recommended by a long time member of another cigar forum.

If the cigars are fake, (and I would be relieved if a gorilla could refute Mr. Hsiao's comment), then this forum should be aware and avoid the Cigar Emporium in St. Maarten.

If the box codes are legitimate, my apologies to Mr. Wadhwani.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Just read a cigar database review by Michael Hsiao on the Partagas LE D1. Michael noted that my box of LE's had a box code of EAT. He said that the code was dropped by Partagas in 2000, thus my LE's must be counterfeit.
> 
> .....
> 
> If the box codes are legitimate, my apologies to Mr. Wadhwani.


What is the construction like? Nice triple caps?


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> What is the construction like? Nice triple caps?


If this is directed to Heartpumper, my apologies for budding in... 

anyways, thought you might like to know that the triple cap is not the nicest i have seen from other cubans... but the construction was impeccable, nice long firm, dark dark grey ash...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok, maybe I have missed something. Which has happened before, so I will apologize ahead of time if I am.



> I recently purchased a box of Partagas LE #1's, with the intent of putting them away for a year or two. Box code EAT MAY04(Not certain- it's early, and the wife would not be happy if I woke her up to check the code).


As in the Piramides 2000 EL????? I am not aware of Partagas LE #1. Maybe it is because I am jet lagging like a MOFO, but I can't find those for sale on any of the sites I buy my cigars off of. So if you are not refering to the Piramides 2000, then IMHO you bought fakes.

If I am wrong, which I hope I am, then I apologize.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

The cigars are Partagas EL Serie D #1. New this year. Box code EAT MAY04. They're advertised on several websites.

Triple cap, but not flawless. Excellent construction, uniform color.

Bands look correct as described and demonstrated by various cigar websites.

Great box, new style warranty seal(currency green) with correct straight palm trees in tobacco field, seal folded over the crest on box edge, holograph sticker.

Info on bottom is correct (except for box code), burnt not printed.

Cigar or box construction, look, feel, taste, none of it matters if the box code is incorrect.

What's the worst cigar I've ever tasted? ANY cuban I smoke after finding out I was hoodwinked. My stash includes 11 boxes from several different sources: Internet, friends from England, and cruise to the Caribbean. I figured the ones I personally inspected, above, would be the least suspect. :sb


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> The cigars are Partagas EL Serie D #1. New this year. Box code EAT MAY04. They're advertised on several websites.
> 
> Triple cap, but not flawless. Excellent construction, uniform color.
> 
> ...


I sent e-mails to a couple of trusted sources, I'll get back to you with they're comments. I would not be surprised if they are real and just young. I have seen fakes with triple caps before, though.The Cubans are always changing things without telling anyone. Just because they say that factory isn't making Part. doesn't necessasarily mean they are not. The only thing consistant in Cuba is they're total inconsistancy. If you would like to send me one, I'd be happy to check it out. I've been smoking pretty much all Cubans about 8 years now (1-2 per day). I can usually tell without lighting the cigars. If they are really good fakes, may have to smoke one. Or if you would like, lets meet up sometime for a smoke. Do you have a place near Tampa you like to smoke? I'll shoot you a PM. :w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

P.M. sent. According to Habanos s.a. main distributor for the Carribean, the Cigar Emporium and that code are both legit. Lay them down for a few months and try again.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Ok, maybe I have missed something. Which has happened before, so I will apologize ahead of time if I am.
> 
> As in the Piramides 2000 EL????? I am not aware of Partagas LE #1. Maybe it is because I am jet lagging like a MOFO, but I can't find those for sale on any of the sites I buy my cigars off of. So if you are not refering to the Piramides 2000, then IMHO you bought fakes.
> 
> If I am wrong, which I hope I am, then I apologize.


Not mentioning any websites here, but you buy from Rolf don't you? Check under Partagas not L.E.'s.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

<threadjack>
anyone hear how the new HdM petit robustos are? anyone had a sample tasting somplace before initial release? anyone care to PM me what prices might be for these when they are released? i've seen photos, and sites saying they'll have them, but no statement of what they'll cost.
</threadjack>

COPPERTOP - he's talking about the new PSD1 EL 2004, not the piramides.
get some sleep, go eat some kim-che, pay for a "juice-girl"... y'know, your _USUAL_ korean trips... stay away from the RUSSIANS young man! 
u


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I have laid down a box of the PSD #1 EL's. I am hoping that they turn into a killer stick in several years. They sure look like they will age very well as dark and oily as the wrappers are on these.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

COPPERTOP - he's talking about the new PSD1 EL 2004, not the piramides.
get some sleep, go eat some kim-che, pay for a "juice-girl"... y'know, your _USUAL_ korean trips... stay away from the RUSSIANS young man! 
u[/QUOTE]

I know......thats why I was asking about them, because I hadn't heard about them. And I haven't even been to a bar off post yet, and I don't think I will be.

Fred, I don't buy from Rolf.....and I always look under the brand, not EL.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> <threadjack>
> anyone hear how the new HdM petit robustos are? anyone had a sample tasting somplace before initial release? anyone care to PM me what prices might be for these when they are released? i've seen photos, and sites saying they'll have them, but no statement of what they'll cost.
> </threadjack>
> 
> ...


Well It's probably similar to the Epicure #2, same ring guage only shorter. The Epis aren't a bad smoke, but a little too much on the mild side for my tastes. I would wait and see how people react to them before I ran out and bought some. They aren't going to smoke well young anyway. I know the hype was huge on the Monte Edmundo's and I think they suck. They may get better with age, but that remains to be seen. I don't know anyone who raves about them.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Update on that EAT MAY04 boxcode from Heartpumper. The main Habanos S.A. distributor for the Carribean says that code is legit. My source in Spain says he's not sure about that code, his are labeled CUE JUN04. My source in London (most everyone knows Mitch) says that is an Upmann factory code that has not been used in a couple of years. His D1's are GKI JUn 04 (Partagas). Three totally different answers from 3 totally reliable sources. The left hand just doesn't know what the right is doing when it comes to Cuba. As usuall it comes down to do you trust the vendor and the bottom line, taste. Joe when we get together for golf or a smoke here soon, bring em with and I'll give you my 2 cents.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Guys sorry for my ignorance, I just found the PSD#1's and they look good. Sorry, but I am thinking more clearly today LOL.

Enjoy


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

A strong habano , have had a couple and they are a real powerhouse.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody else try these??


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

teeznutz said:


> Anybody else try these??


Bought a 5er and smoked 4 in the last month. I thought they were excellent smokes ... still not quite ready, but smoking much better than Mag50s, which really need some time. In fact I couldn't keep my hands off them ... the last one was saved when it went out in a bomb :r


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

teeznutz said:


> Anybody else try these??


I have not tried these, but I have a box of psd #2 ELs on the way. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

opusxox said:


> I have not tried these, but I have a box of psd #2 ELs on the way. Any thoughts on these?


Had one last week...still a touch muted,but a very nice second half to the cigar with interesting flavors and complexity.It showed leather,earth,white pepper,mild spice,with a just a touch of an underlying sweetness that gave it a refreshing lift,then it finished with espresso and dark chocolate notes becoming the predominant flavors.While nice now I think it will be outstanding when the still tannic nature towards the end rounds out.They're definitely smoking better than the last time I smoked one(about 10 months ago),when they were pretty dull and bland and really harsh at the end.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

On the ELs, I have had the PSD1 and the PSD2.
Loved the PSD2. What a great dark stick. Wonderful cigar.
Was not impressed at all with the PSD1. Actually wish I hadn't dropped the money on it as it was an unimpressive cigar. Perhaps I should have sat on them and given them time but somehow I feel an EL should be ready to smoke, with age only making them better.
Perhaps just my personal experience.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I have not tried these, but I have a box of psd #2 ELs on the way. Any thoughts on these?


Skip,
See my prior post.
LOVED these cigars. Had two boxes and put a third away for a long rest.
They are the darkest wrappers I have ever seen from this island. What a great smoke.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> Has anyone tried them? If so, how are they? how does it compare to the other Partagas LE (d2/d3) and non-LE (D4, Lusis, shorts, etc....)...
> 
> thx... :w


On the Shorts,

I would say they are very nice, flavorful smoke especially for the money and time. I traditionally haven't been a big fan of the partagas flavor profile, but over the last couple months I have had a turn around on them and I must say they are quite nice.

ATL


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Heartpumper said:


> Just read a cigar database review by Michael Hsiao on the Partagas LE D1. Michael noted that my box of LE's had a box code of EAT. He said that the code was dropped by Partagas in 2000, thus my LE's must be counterfeit.
> 
> .


Pretty impressive, catching your own mistake like that. I thought someone would have chimed in way before that, as I intended to. One good thing about the idiot that makes these fake ELs, he sure doesn't have a clue about that damn code that he loves so much. You were lucky (in a way). You SAW the code prior to reciept. That's why these boards are here, at least this good one. It is vitally important that people read everything they can before they buy the first box of Habanos. But of course, lots of people find it easiest to buy first, whine later, lol. But this issue is one that is very tender and very well documented. Shame a scumbag like that would be able to produce so many fake boxes and still draw breath.
Getting back to the buy first, whine later deal, that's why so many people say around here, chill out, read all the posts, get to know people for who they are (know-it-alls, pros, idiots, post happy sociopaths, good guys, etc.) By the time you have learned all you can, you will probably already have been given a source and be well armed for the battle. Heartpumper, don't take this post as even slightly being pointed at you. You are one of the lucky ones, you bought, you tasted, you grimaced, you researched, you f'ed up, and you admitted it to help others.
Great job. One of the reasons I say to people read everything you can find, if you hang out in the box code records pages, you will get familiar with the codes used in the past and know that they will not be used again. All of the famous codes of the past are LONG since out of use. If you see them on a box of newer habanos, you know your vendor is ripping you off or being ripped off himself.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> get to know people for who they are (know-it-alls, pros, idiots, post happy sociopaths, good guys, etc.)


:r excellent point.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

hey listen to OLS he falls into the catigories of pros, post (LENGTH )happy sociopaths and good guys


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> hey listen to OLS he falls into the catigories of pros, post (LENGTH )happy sociopaths and good guys


Yep, I make it a point to read OLS's posts. The man knows which end is up. I would also offer a tip of the cap to Lost Sailor and DaveC as another couple of guys who've been around the block but don't feel the need to prove it on every thread that comes along.

The less these guys post, the more I pay attention when they do.

Gordo


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

God this is an old thread. Joe (Heartpumper) has not posted in a long time. Not sure what happened to him. He was a great guy and new to Habanos when he posted this. Need to give him a call and see whats up. I smoked one of the cigars in question and it was awful. Didn't make it past an inch before tossing it. A shame, I guess this vedor does sell some legit cigars from what I understand too. I've never dealt with him or been to St. Martin.


----------

